#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Novos modelos de camisetas do Underlinux

## demiurgo

Estamos planejando lançar novos modelos de camisetas... mas antes gostariamos
de saber qual o modelo de camiseta que voces mais preferem  :Smile: 

Temos os modelos masculinos e femininos...

Vejam abaixo os esbocos:

Modelos de Camisetas

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

sou suspeito para falar... ehhee gosto d tdas!!!!

----------


## Sukkubus

Aqui não quis abrir os links  :Frown: 

"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /camiseta_man_blue.jpg on this server."

----------


## Bios

Bom ...

Tb sou suspeita para falar ehehe mas gosto de todas :-)

A camiseta preta ficou bem diferente e la no FISL teve uma ótima saida.

Mas ...ainda acho que a camiseta feminina poderia ter outra cor tb ...além do azul ehehe 

De qq forma ... compraria todas :-)

----------


## demiurgo

estou verificando os links

damned uol!!!!  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6) :@: :@: :@: 

valeu sukkubus!

----------


## demiurgo

agora estaum on!!!!

danmed fuckin hell uol!!! :@: :@: :@: :@:

----------


## stumm

legal... a masculina preta ficou mto boa... mas as outras tbm ficaram muito legais... os preços já foram definidos?

----------


## WhiteTiger

Eu gostei da feminina mas queria na cor preta. Sou homem mas a meninha deu uma imagem legal na camizeta.

----------


## stumm

soh uma pergunta: vcs fazem elas sob demanda? ou mandam fazer uma quantia tal e tentam vender tudo?

----------


## Bios

> Eu gostei da feminina mas queria na cor preta. Sou homem mas a meninha deu uma imagem legal na camizeta.


Tb gosto da feminina preta ...vendemos ela no FISL ... foi bem legal :-)

Não sobrou nenhuma ... nem pra mim ... :cry:

----------


## demiurgo

> legal... a masculina preta ficou mto boa... mas as outras tbm ficaram muito legais... os preços já foram definidos?


ainda nao definimos os valores... mas serao algo em torno de 18 reais... temos ver certinhu...

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> Eu gostei da feminina mas queria na cor preta. Sou homem mas a meninha deu uma imagem legal na camizeta.


estamos pensando em fazer da preta tbm...

hehe vou postar um desenho da preta tbm hoje a noite  :Smile: ....

como a bios falou... ficou mto show a camiseta

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> soh uma pergunta: vcs fazem elas sob demanda? ou mandam fazer uma quantia tal e tentam vender tudo?


vamos fazer uma quantia grande... pra que o preco seja mais em conta...

dae.. vamos tentar vender tdo... se der certo.. iremos fazer mais acessorios com a marca underlinux

queriamos saber como a comunidade iria receber a noticia.... e se estao interessados em comprar  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> ainda nao definimos os valores... mas serao algo em torno de 18 reais... temos ver certinhu...
> []'s


O preço está bem acessivel ... e as camisetas estaum diferentes ... vale a pena comprar :-)

Se o pessoal tiver alguma sugestão tb ...cor ... modelo ... posta aki pra gente ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## stumm

seria legal se fizessem mais acessórios com a marca "Underlinux"... tipo "musepads", xícaras... coisas simples mas q seriam legais...
a xícara seria legal... q q vcs acham?

----------


## Bios

> seria legal se fizessem mais acessórios com a marca "Underlinux"... tipo "musepads", xícaras... coisas simples mas q seriam legais...
> a xícara seria legal... q q vcs acham?


Xícara é legal eheheheh

Vc fala em caneca né ? eu tb gosto ... :-)

Assim como Moleton tb seria interessante ... (Poxa aonde eu moro é frio ehehe)

Resta é saber se o pessoal aprova a ideia ..se iriam comprar e talz ...

----------


## WhiteTiger

> seria legal se fizessem mais acessórios com a marca "Underlinux"... tipo "musepads", xícaras... coisas simples mas q seriam legais...
> a xícara seria legal... q q vcs acham?


Tenho um fascínio por xícaras. Acho pq gosto de tomar café pra caramba. O pessoal aqui se assusta com o quanto tomo café. Quero comprar aquela que vende na linuxmall. A preta eu não gostei mas a branquinha eh uma graça.

----------


## natascha

Pq pra mulher só tem azul??

Eu queria preta.... 8)

----------


## 1c3m4n

Terá preta tb  :Smile:

----------


## nod3vic3

> Terá preta tb


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Camiseta preta é massa...vou comprar uma pra minha namorada hehehe....

Branca tambem seria legal, o que vcs acham???

----------


## 1c3m4n

É a ideia inicial seriam azul,preta e branca

----------


## Sukkubus

> Tb gosto da feminina preta ...vendemos ela no FISL ... foi bem legal :-)
> 
> Não sobrou nenhuma ... nem pra mim ... :cry:


Nem para mim...  :Frown:  teve uma pessoa aí que disse que ia separar a minha antes de ir pro Fisl, mas...  :Wink: 

Modelinho preto para as camisetas femininas são mais do que necessárias... esse logo que a Bios e o Demiurgo criaram ficou muito legal  :Smile:  A branca ficou linda também... acho que esse novo modelo deveria ser branca e preta, não precisa do azul.

----------


## smvda

è preciso bolar um esquema de venda pelo site da underlinux mesmo ,... assim a camiseta fica mais barata e não tem atravessadores ... facilitando a compra e possiveis contribuições ....

é claro que o site é um fórum + noticias e tal ... mais umas vendinhas de produtos com objetivo de promover e manter o site não vai causar dor a ninguem ...!!

o que acham ?

----------


## stumm

> Postado originalmente por stumm
> 
> seria legal se fizessem mais acessórios com a marca "Underlinux"... tipo "musepads", xícaras... coisas simples mas q seriam legais...
> a xícara seria legal... q q vcs acham?
> 
> 
> Xícara é legal eheheheh
> 
> Vc fala em caneca né ? eu tb gosto ... :-)
> ...


isso, caneca, ou entao, xicara grande... moleton tbm eh legal... aki tb eh bem frio...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bios

> Camiseta preta é massa...vou comprar uma pra minha namorada hehehe....
> 
> Branca tambem seria legal, o que vcs acham???


Vc chegou a ver as fotos do FISL ? estaum na galeria ..

La aparece o modelo de camiseta branca :-)

Ficou bem bonito tb ....

 :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

essas sao as opcoes q pensamos pra loja

- Botton
- Pin
- Caneta
- Chaveiro
- Bone
- Caneca
- Adesivo

sim... pensamos em breve inaugurar uma lojinha... pra vender nossos artigos...

as camisetas... temos q contabilizar os votos... pra saber quais cores podemos fazer d imediato.. pois como eu disse... o preco eh pela quantidade.. mas a branca eh bem bacana!

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> esse logo que a Bios e o Demiurgo criaram ficou muito legal  A branca ficou linda também... acho que esse novo modelo deveria ser branca e preta, não precisa do azul.


ehehehe Infelismente miga ... eu tb naum fiquei com nenhuma :-(

Vamos começar a fazer ... ai tdo mundo garante a sua  :Smile:  

Azul é interesante ..... acho que deveria ter azul , preta e branca .... apesar que .... eu prefiro a preta :P 

Eu sou maniaca por compras ehehehe já keru comprar caneca ...chaveirinhu, moletom.... camiseta ehehehe

Qto mais coisas fofas melhor  :Big Grin:

----------


## cebolark

Baum..


Acho legal a ideia da Camiseta Preta.. ficou show..


A Ideia das Canecas tb seria legal.

----------


## jadirorza

Ae, vou querer uma preta tambem. Mas com esse logo do modelo.
No FISL só o MadDog levou camisa com essa logo... :cry:

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por stumm
> 
> ...


Aqui eh tão frio, mas tão frio que lah fora hoje os termometros só estão marcando 40º C. ainda bem que aqui no serviço tem ar condicionado central  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Ae, vou querer uma preta tambem. Mas com esse logo do modelo.
> No FISL só o MadDog levou camisa com essa logo... :cry:


A que o Maddog levou ... naum deveria nem estar a venda :roll: 

Era do Demiurgo... né miurgo ?? eheheheh ... :P

----------


## jadirorza

Cara, que honra pro Maddog, hem ???
Pruveitando a dexa, tenho umas fotos de vcs aqui, querem?

----------


## smvda

aqui ta marcando 12º hehehehe ta frio

----------


## Bios

> Cara, que honra pro Maddog, hem ???
> Pruveitando a dexa, tenho umas fotos de vcs aqui, querem?



pois é eheheh eu tinha dado a camiseta pra ele ahahah 

Sobre as fotos: - Keremos Sim !!!  :Big Grin:  

Manda pro nosso email que colocamos na galeria ...  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

EU TENHO TODAS!! haha.. UnderColeção de camisetas.. comprei a feminina pra dar pra namo... mas... fiquei solteiro  :Embarrassment: ops:

Garotas, mais um disponível, e de alta qualidade hein! hahahaha....


Prefiro a preta...

----------


## smvda

> EU TENHO TODAS!! haha.. UnderColeção de camisetas.. comprei a feminina pra dar pra namo... mas... fiquei solteiro ops:
> 
> Garotas, mais um disponível, e de alta qualidade hein! hahahaha....
> 
> 
> Prefiro a preta...


Opa eu também to na campanha ... vamos criar o undercupido ... pra desencalhar o pessoal hehehehehe

----------


## cebolark

Apoiados.

UnderCupido...haha

3 Encalhado!

----------


## Bios

> Opa eu também to na campanha ... vamos criar o undercupido ... pra desencalhar o pessoal hehehehehe


Aff ehehehe

Entaum meninos ...vaum comprando as camisetas das Girls ... assim vcs presenteam as "candidatas" e ainda fazem uma propaganda do Under :-)

Seria legalz ver mais meninas participando ativamente no forum ....  :Smile:

----------


## smvda

> Postado originalmente por smvda
> 
> Opa eu também to na campanha ... vamos criar o undercupido ... pra desencalhar o pessoal hehehehehe
> 
> 
> Aff ehehehe
> 
> Entaum meninos ...vaum comprando as camisetas das Girls ... assim vcs presenteam as "candidatas" e ainda fazem uma propaganda do Under :-)
> 
> Seria legalz ver mais meninas participando ativamente no forum ...


Baaaaa não tenho muié nem pra mim quanto mais para incentivar hehehehe mas meu Santo é forte .... eu vou consegiur ..... 


Viva o UnderCupido hehehehe isso sim é fórum 1001 utilidades ... adm linux, arruma muié, vende tranbolho, apoio moral etc.

----------


## cebolark

AEw,

Hheehe.. verdade 1001 utilidade..

Pelo menos nao precisamos ficar com 10 janela aberta uma para cada Forum.haha

Resolvemos tudo dentro da Under.. Hahha

Linux, amigo, mulher, trabalho, lazer, hehehe

----------


## smvda

> AEw,
> 
> Hheehe.. verdade 1001 utilidade..
> 
> Pelo menos nao precisamos ficar com 10 janela aberta uma para cada Forum.haha
> 
> Resolvemos tudo dentro da Under.. Hahha
> 
> Linux, amigo, mulher, trabalho, lazer, hehehe


hehehehe ...

Existem campanhas e códigos de ética ..licencas para freesoftware, opensource e outros .... podemos criar o FreeGirls .... 

esta da boa FreeGirls é a nóssa solução .

----------


## cebolark

pootz

FreeGirls


hahahaa

----------


## demiurgo

nem vem com essa porra d freegirls nao

a bios eh copyright meu

no-freegirls... o software eh livre... mas a muie nao eh nem a pau!!

:tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro:

----------


## cebolark

> nem vem com essa porra d freegirls nao
> 
> a bios eh copyright meu
> 
> no-freegirls... o software eh livre... mas a muie nao eh nem a pau!!
> 
> :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro:



Hahahhaaha..hahhahah

to falando que a Under é lazer tb... to me matando de rir aqui.hahahaha


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
 :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6) 
 :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l)

----------


## Bios

> no-freegirls... o software eh livre... mas a muie nao eh nem a pau!!


 :roll: 

Meninos .... não vamos fugir do assunto da enquete ....

Camisetas Underlinux !!!!

Issu tá virando Off Topic .... Vamos falar sobre os produtos ... por favor..

----------


## smvda

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> nem vem com essa porra d freegirls nao
> 
> a bios eh copyright meu
> 
> no-freegirls... o software eh livre... mas a muie nao eh nem a pau!!
> 
> :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro: :tiro:
> ...



Ae demiurgo sem ofenças se existe copyright não entra como freegirls ..

hehehehe

Abração

----------


## demiurgo

> :roll: 
> 
> Meninos .... não vamos fugir do assunto da enquete ....
> 
> Camisetas Underlinux !!!!
> 
> Issu tá virando Off Topic .... Vamos falar sobre os produtos ... por favor..


#AGREED

----------


## smvda

Cortaram meu barato  :Frown:   :Frown:  seus malvados :cry:

----------


## demiurgo

> Cortaram meu barato   seus malvados :cry:


ahUAHUhauhUAH

nem... posta seu projetos no off-topic.. aposto q vaum aparecer um monte d marmanjos carentes hauHAUH

----------


## smvda

> Postado originalmente por smvda
> 
> Cortaram meu barato   seus malvados :cry:
> 
> 
> ahUAHUhauhUAH
> 
> nem... posta seu projetos no off-topic.. aposto q vaum aparecer um monte d marmanjos carentes hauHAUH


não consigo criar enquetes no forum .. ele me diz que é preciso digitar a mensagem nas opçõe mas eu digito e não adianta

----------


## demiurgo

hahaha

e entaum povos... podemos mandar fazer umas 100 camisetas pretas q taum vendidas??

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## cebolark

A minha eu compro.

Uma preta e uma azul.

----------


## smvda

> hahaha
> 
> e entaum povos... podemos mandar fazer umas 100 camisetas pretas q taum vendidas??
> 
> 
> 
> []'s


Eu quero preta G ou GG depende do tamanho mas uma ja esta encomendada .... pode mandar fazer a minha .... depois eu tiro uma foto deu com ela pra vcs verem ....hehehe

----------


## Bios

> pode mandar fazer a minha .... depois eu tiro uma foto deu com ela pra vcs verem ....hehehe


Essa parte da foto é legal ....
Quem comprar a camiseta pode tirar uma foto e colocamos na galeria ..

Poxa é legal ... mostrar quem esta colaborando com nosso site ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## cebolark

Verdade


Massa..

----------


## chakalt

e vai ser liberado pra venda quando o novo modelo?

----------


## SDM

aiehaieuhiauhiue....pow....pedir pra escolher uma das tres eh sacanagem....as 3 ficaram otimas.... :toim:

----------


## chakalt

eu acho que vou comprar 2!!!

----------


## MiddleEarth

Meu to querendo comprar 2 tbm já tem previsão de quando vai começar as vendas?

----------


## Bios

> e vai ser liberado pra venda quando o novo modelo?


Acredito que mto em breve .... já tem modelo pronto para vender ...

A enquete serviu para ver a aceitação dos novos modelos :-)

Agora é so mandar fazer  :Big Grin:

----------


## jedi

Eu quero pelo menos duas pretas.
se minha mina quiser eu pego uma para ela tb.

----------


## black_burn

eu tb vou querer....

façam um pouco maiores...

a minha ficou curta :P


ficou estilo camiseta "mamae estou forte  :Big Grin:  "

[]'s

----------

Tambem vou querer 2. Tamanho G. :good:

----------


## jadirorza

> Tambem vou querer 2. Tamanho G. :good:


Opa, desculpa ae. Esqueci de logar. Toinnn...
Ahh, 1 preta e uma azul

----------


## jadirorza

> Postado originalmente por jadirorza
> 
> Cara, que honra pro Maddog, hem ???
> Pruveitando a dexa, tenho umas fotos de vcs aqui, querem?
> 
> 
> 
> pois é eheheh eu tinha dado a camiseta pra ele ahahah 
> 
> ...


Bios, mandei pro Demiurgo. Grandona, tá? Olha quem tá na under.jpg

----------


## demiurgo

valeu jadir!!

jah estaum no site!!

clique aqui

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

vamos contabilizar as camisetas... e esperamos mesmo q a galera se anime hahhahaha

vamos fazer mtas coisas do under!! a undergrife!!!

ahUHAUhuahuAU

jaja eu posto a camiseta preta das girls pra vcs verem como fica  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------

